

The problem(s) with OpenID - t0pj
http://idcorner.org/2007/08/22/the-problems-with-openid/

======
axod
The sooner OpenID dies the better IMHO.

------
maxklein
I've been saying this for years. OpenID is not catchy. It will fail.

